# What Are You Currently Working On?



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I finished the socks I was knitting for my DH's birthday just in time. He wore them on the day and was pleased with them. Today, I went to my volunteering at the local animal shelter cattery. We are coming into winter. The kitties have heat packs that are warmed in the microwave for overnight as there is no heating there even though they are inside, it does get cold. I noticed in one of the cat beds was a knitted blanket. I decided to dig out some yarn I bought a couple of years ago and decided I did not like (it was an acrylic yarn from Lincraft in denim blue). I started knitting a kitty blanket with it today. I have several balls of this stuff which I almost donated to charity a while back, so I might even get more than one blanket out of it. What is everyone else working on??


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am knitting a an aran coat,in Zealanda air yarn.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I am knitting a an aran coat,in Zealanda air yarn.


Sounds good! I hope you post photos when you are done. :thumbup:


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I am knitting a an aran coat,in Zealanda air yarn.


Sounds good! I hope you post photos when you are done. :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Knitting an afghan for a Bar Mitzvah gift.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Working on a shawl for myself. Yarn and pattern purchased last year at Rhinebeck wool Festival. Want to finish before I return this year. Also finishing up toys for grandchildren and a prayer shawl for a friend going through chemo.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am working on my 2 hour Jazz Appreciation program, choosing the 28 compositions that i will present, along with the morning tea goodies for coffee break.


----------



## BobL (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm making a hat out of black yarn for a granddaughter. I tried to talk her into a lighter color so the cables would show up better but she wants it to go with a black sweater. Under an Ott lamp, it is surprisingly easy.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

A shawl for my sister for Mother's Day! She lost her husband in March and I just want to wrap her in love!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Knitting a yellow round neck raglan long sleeve sweater in stocking stitch for a young girl, just got one sleeve left to do, will jazz it up with a crochet flower. Hoping to have it done by tonight.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm currently working on a jumper for my hubby, a tunic for my g-niece and a cushion (just finishing). I'm also knitting strips of varying sizes for my g-niece's school, as they are joining them to wrap around a tree for a project.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am working on my last toy cat, a top down "sophisticate" sweater and a tee shirt sweater for Alyssa.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have all but completed one project which might go up for sale if I can finish sewing up the seams ok.

On the machine I have my next jumper. Front and back done and for the first sleeve I have just knitted the rib rows ready for the latch tool.

Both projects are using the same Panda Fantasia (no longer in production) yarn but in different colours which I bought about 15 years ago. They were about $AUD10 for a 450g ball but went through the checkout for $1.00

I'll post up when finished


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I am working on a toddler sweater in black and a variegated yarn I call "rainbow barf."


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Mother's Day gift for Mom who is 97 - Knitting fast!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Last night I finished the first part of a lace shawl-now I have to decide how to pick up 311 stitches from 394 rows. I am also working on a 10-stitch blanket, a cowl knitted with 2 different yarns, & a crocheted blanket for my younger daughter. When I get tired of 1 I move to another.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning..my first Infinity scarf.coming out goooooood.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

The first of 9 pairs of socks to fill my almost empty drawer next winter and a top-down contiguous sweater in superwash wool for my husband.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm working on my möbius shawl (with worsted weight Peruvian wool), a technique I recently learned at the Knit Frolic in Toronto. Really enjoying the knitting and how it's growing so beautifully on both sides of the "equator". And as its starting to get a bit too big to carry around and knit in public, I have a small shawlette on the needles using opium yarn. A real easy and relaxing knit.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

A baby blanket, an afghan for myself, and I need to start socks for Aunt Bernie, who is 95.


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

I'm knitting an Irish cable scarf with pockets for my nephew-in-law. Last winter he told me that he was walking to the train every morning and not carrying any backpack or case. Ergo, he kept losing his gloves by putting them down and forgetting them. So this scarf should help.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm working on a pick up st blankie in mixed greens for my sons girlfriend. I just want it finished as I don't like doing such large projects.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Misc things for Christmas bazaar at Mom's church. We live far apart but share lots about making things up for the benefit. 1898 hat presently; baby sweaters recently.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am working on 3 projects. A simple broken rib scarf, a pair of socks that I just wrote about, and my MIL's shawl still. I have enough to do that I don't need to start another project until I get all of this off my needles. I do have an afghan that is in progress just waiting until I finish up one or 2 of these projects for me to pick that back up again.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Presently knitting a blanket for great grand #11 due mid October. I have already bought the yarn for a blanket for great grand #12 due late November.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Found really amazing 100%cotton, so trying to make some squares for baby blanket


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A circular shrug for DD which I found in White Birches "Easy as 1-2-3 skeins" book.
I like the way the pattern looks bias with its cables and ribs.


----------



## Shropsrjb (Apr 19, 2015)

Working on number 3 Twiddlemuff.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Sewing up a pale pink cotton bolero with border and knitting a sleeveless top for a 6 yr old.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm working on a graduation gift. Granny hex afghan....


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I am working on a leaf sweater for a friends baby due in two weeks. Have done the cap and will do the booties next.


----------



## Jewelrags (Jan 22, 2015)

Pair of socks for my grandson!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

A pair of socks, a afghan for a Christmas present, a lace scarf for grand daughters birthday and a new sweater for a bear I made my grandson for Christmas, he will be 1 in July and I made him birthday socks and want to have a matching sweater for Brown bear, who he adores


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I have two afghans going, just finished a dishcloth, have a sweater started, and halfway done with a Wing Span scarf. But I am mostly concentrating on a white Bamboo Wedding Shawl for my son's wedding in August.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I am knitting an all in one baby jacket from Marianna. I also have loads of things to sew up including my Poppets.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Socks for mt daughter, Norwegian slipper (2nd one) for my daughter; this week will finish a shawl for me, a dress for baby gift and a sweater for my Mom ( last two just need assembly-ugh!).


----------



## janytom (Sep 5, 2014)

I was inspired to get out my sock loom by a conversation here last week. Checked out the video on how to and am producing a sock! We'll see....


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm working on the block stitch cowl and the dudester scarf for my husband (in Debbie Bliss cashmerino aran in grey). No rush for either.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Two vests to keep my back warm whilst I am at work.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Alie Starmore's Margaret Tudor sweater using a red silk and cashmere yarn. Nearly there, just the sleeves and finishing off. It was a big project. 

Next in line will be the Orchid shawl using Artyarns silk and beaded sequin yarn and then Ghost Orchid using Artyarns 1ply Cashmere. 

In between I just have to knit a fun Kitty and her mousey friend, harlequin bear and a lucky pig: none of which will take more than a couple of days. 

Busy busy


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I am working on a sweater for hubby.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timberline-2y.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timberline-2

I am starting on the sleeves. This is first one. Not hard but tedious as every row of 16 rows is different. But I am pleased so far and have learned to do a tubular cast on...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Knitting a top out of my head,making it up as I go along


----------



## Cynthia54 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am knitting a shawl for a special friend.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I am working on my first Fair Isle cardigan which I will steek as I am knitting in the round. "Measure 14 times and cut once". I'll post when I'm finished.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Baby gifts..DH's friend welcomed 3 new grandchildren over the past few days! 1 little boy and twin girls!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

a prayer shawl. As soon as that's finished, a poncho for myself.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Working on a sweater using scrap yarn.....


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Really interesting to hear and see all your WIP ...I have just finished 6 Twiddle Muffs to take to the local Nsg Home together with a Lapghan and am working on 2 more. The Twiddle Muffs are fun to make as one can let the imagination go riot! So much to do so little time.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Along with the zillion WIPs in my workroom, The Princess Bonnet for my expected first granddaughter. This is the bonnet worn by the new Royal Princess.AAARRRGGHHH!
Christine


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I have just finished a cashmere scarf for my cousin's 70th birthday in July, when we are having a big family get together in Derby. They have rented some holiday cottages for the big get-together. Now started on a bulky scarf for the homeless.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Working on a scrap yarn afghan for dd and hot pads for church craft fair. Will be starting a giraffe afghan and safari toys for a dear friends daughter who is expecting a baby in October.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I have started a twiddle mitt following a KP posting a few days ago.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I am converting a baby 'Wattle Hat' (yellow bobble stitch topped by leaves) into a teacosy - hope it works!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Three WIP's closest to hand are:
red, beige and natural cotton dishrag Grannies favourite, (corner to corner),
powder blue merino, silk and mohair (in reverse order in the mix), scarf for my daughter's birthday in December or possibly her Christmas present. (depending on how I go on the following:
Raspberry red/pink Guernsey in 5 ply Yorkshire spun worsted (but not worsted weight) pure wool that arrived this morning from Britain, three large cones. I have cast on 360 stitches to knit in the round, using my favourite designs from the Hebridean Island of Eriskay, and loosely reinterpreting Alice Starmore's Fisherman's Sweater Eriskay design. This is for Cousin Jean on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula, Scotland. It is going to take most of this winter I suspect.


----------



## wilmajh (Apr 12, 2013)

A Shetland lace shawl


----------



## jnncmsh91 (Dec 20, 2014)

I am working on a dachshund dish/prayer towel for my step mother, an angel dish/prayer towel for my mother and have started a garter rib stitch for baby boy blanket....Having a blast!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am trying my hand at knitting a comfie blanket with a little elephant. I've tried before and gave up. Having another go at it.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

A corner to corner baby blanket that will be headed to TN for a friend's #2 great grand. Lion Brand 'Ice Cream" yarn, 'Cotton Candy' color way.

jnncmsh91, can you share where you got the pattern for the dachshund towel? I would love to give it a go, as we have 2 of them.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I just finished a dreambird shawl-just need to crochet around the neck and tidy up the ends. I am about 3/4 done with a Vitamin D sweater,-had to wait for another skein to be sent, always have a prayer shawl going , also hats and mittens for schoolkids.


----------



## Jackiesumerfield (Jan 16, 2014)

Stash busting! Working on my 2015 resolution to use up some of the piles of yarn in my cupboard. Am doing well. These are the latest projects, one a crochet blanket, the other knitted on my LK150 knitting machine and hand crocheted round the edge. Destined for the local animal shelter. So far this year I have made a stripe jumper, a beige garter stitch card I ( both posted on here) a slip over for my niece's baby, 2 cowls and a crochet bag. Plus a burgundy boxy jumper on the knitting machine. AND I haven't bought any yarn yet in 2015 which I resolved to do unless that pile went down.....so far so good.


----------



## cradleycreator (Apr 8, 2015)

still working on barbie clothes so i can divide them among the granddaughters soon im itching to get started on a cardigan i got the yarn for the other day at a car boot sale man said it was his exs and he wanted it rid of so had it for £3!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I am working on my second attempt, with new pattern, on my first pair of socks. I really want to do this. Also knitting teddy bear and looking for a project to take with me on my upcoming trip.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a request for 9 twiddle muffs o I am working on those then back to a baby blanket.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Just started a new sweater for me. Top down raglan in an unusual color for me. It's a buttery gold color in Lion Brand Heartland.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am knitting a dress for my 5 year old granddaughter. Purple of course and it has plenty of twirl factor so she should like it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweater for my granddaughter, pair of socks and an 1898 hat.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am making a bear ~~~ Benji.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I am working on a random-striped sweater made with scrap for my brother. I knit him one every year for his birthday.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

A summer bamboo sweater, socks for me, socks for DH, a bear and an afghan square. Just finished an apron for Mother's Day, pot holder, chap stick holder and dish cloth. Unfortunately, I am starting back to work today after 5 months off.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I have an 1898 hat in yellow on the needles and another one in violet purple on another set of needles. The yellow will join the other 9 and be donated to the homeless veterans and more hats I can get done before October 29 when the local Vet hospital holds 'Standdown'. The purple is for my sister in law. I love making those hats.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Have to sew up a sweater since all knitting is finished. just started the purl soho stitch block cowl.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Working on a cowl, with fun fur trim :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

I am working on a "rock and roll" blanket for my DS (18) who is leaving for school in September. It is black and red striped with a triangle motif. If I ever finish it I will post a picture.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hitch Hiker, by Martina, with yarn I bought last December in Regensberg, Germany.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally something for me: Socks in a very pretty yarn!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i am working in a Easy as Pie shawl for me


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I had what I thought was an unusual request from a lady I have never met. She asked if I could make two cardigans for her 14 month old daughter. She said the little girl is very petite and only in 9-12 month size. All ok, but she asked for one cardigan in black and one in purple. I thought black a strange colour for such a little girl, but there you go, no accounting for people's taste. I am in the process of knitting the black one, but, although I'm finding the black quite easy, I'm not enjoying it. I'm just about half way through and can't wait to get it finished and get back to lighter colours. I have other projects in progress, but feel I must get this black out of the way.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Just finished up a laprobe so am taking a break and doing some dishcloths.


----------



## giniknits (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm going to finish a rush order baby blanket today, must deliver it tomorrow, 40"x40" knit and purl I began 10 days ago. Then on to a half-finished baby sweater & I need to tuck in ends on my grandpa's graduation Afghan.


----------



## giniknits (Apr 16, 2014)

Grandson not grandpa!


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I am working on my first loom knitting projects of a hat and scarf for charity. I am really loving this loom knitting.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

I am currently working on two corner-to-corner afghans for my twin GDs.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

A fall cardigan for my new grandson.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love all your work katsch, I am still trying to use up my old red heart yarns, stash busting, loved the memory quilt posted on here last week , so I am 9 blocks into it. I have surprised myself, 3 afghans in a little over 6 weeks, and working on 4th. whew.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have just finished the Renas version of the Summer Leaves baby jacket and I knitted leggins to go with it. I just have to put buttons and ribbon on the jacket and sew up the leggins. I have yet to decide my next project.


----------



## bweinmann (Feb 21, 2015)

My GS wanted a WWE wrestler mask, 
I am winging it!"


----------



## AnnieBcrafty (May 6, 2015)

12 month Afghan- read Sherlock Holmes and knit a square a month. Also toe up socks!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

A baby blanket and a christening gown, hat, and booties. The gown is in 1 ply and using #2 needles.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm finishing a shawl and I knit chemo caps in between doing the shawl.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

A lace shawl and a onesie. Of course there's also a pair of socks floating around somewhere, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely taupe wool shawl for daughter, about half done but strictly at-home knitting because of lace pattern; a quick short cape/shawl for myself as go-with project; 2 pairs of infant booties/socks, trying to find a pattern I like with yarn I don't like, but have tons of.

Forgot-- just finished a pretty medium blue shawlette for grandson's GF who graduated college and am about to block a lace shawl for myself.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm making 12 inch squares, to be combined with others made in our knitting group, and sewn into a throw for one of our group that is moving away from the area. Maria will be missed by all in our group and at our church. She came to our area a few years ago when her husband was transferred here with the Kellogg Company. Now it's time for them to move again. When she came here she jumped right in at church to help anyway she could. She will be missed.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I am working on a bedtime story baby blanket


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Yesterday I started a baby sweater in size one. Pattern from a Spinnerin book published in 1964. Yarn is from the stash I have made this many times before... gift for a new baby. I almost never knit for baby gifts in less than a size one. I figure people get gifts in tiny infant sizes and they get so little use. At least a size one sweater will last through one cold season.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Working on a lace keyhole scarf for daughter for Mothers' Day. Really sick today so might not get much done.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

Working on a Christmas doily for the holidays, that's my commuting project (I'm on the train an hr a day-rd trip, so I like a small easy project), and at home I'm doing an afghan (chevron pattern), that will go on the back of my new sofa. I will soon be back to baby clothes, as I just found out that in Dec I will be a great grandma. That was my early Mother's Day gift, as my granddaughter has to work on Mother's Day, so she couldn't wait to tell me. She and her husband came over this past Sunday to give us the news. We are both very excited for them, it has been almost 2 yrs since I married them. So we're going to have a Christmas baby.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I am knitting a dishcloth, crocheting a hanger cover and an an afghan. I'm really depressed these days. My mom is gone, and one of my dear sisters.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I am working on a king size throw with a shadow lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

longtimeknitter said:


> Working on a Christmas doily for the holidays, that's my commuting project (I'm on the train an hr a day-rd trip, so I like a small easy project), and at home I'm doing an afghan (chevron pattern), that will go on the back of my new sofa. I will soon be back to baby clothes, as I just found out that in Dec I will be a great grandma. That was my early Mother's Day gift, as my granddaughter has to work on Mother's Day, so she couldn't wait to tell me. She and her husband came over this past Sunday to give us the news. We are both very excited for them, it has been almost 2 yrs since I married them. So we're going to have a Christmas baby.


Congratulations! And are you a Marriage Celebrant?


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bet you won't do that again :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bobbie K said:


> I am knitting a dishcloth, crocheting a hanger cover and an an afghan. I'm really depressed these days. My mom is gone, and one of my dear sisters.


Wish you lived near here as we have a "Stitch Therapy" group at sr center and we would surely have you feeling less depressed if you joined us. Please know that people here care about you!


----------



## Folly2 (Oct 21, 2013)

A Hyla Brook shawl for my sil, a baby sweater for a friend's grandson due in Sept.and my first pair of socks for Christmas. So much fun!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

a box stitch shawl for me, an a daunting Aran sweater for my hubby. I'll likely be askng a lot of advice on that one!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

A pair of Victorian inspired wrist warmers.It's based on a free Knitting and so on pattern for 4ply and dpns but I've adjusted it for staights and 3ply.It's a mix of picot cast on & off, garter stitch, k3p1 rib and my leafy patterns to hide the increases.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

A pair of Victorian inspired wrist warmers.It's based on a free Knitting and so on pattern for 4ply and dpns but I've adjusted it for staights and 3ply.It's a mix of picot cast on & off, garter stitch, k3p1 rib and my leafy patterns to hide the increases.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitting bird's nests for the local wildlife rescue place, they foster nestlings in them. Much better than a cardboard box. sounds silly, but when I first heard of sweaters for penguins I thought someone was joking.


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

I just started a vest for my brother that I am adapting from a cardigan pattern he likes. Pale blue mercerized cotton, fingering weight.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm knitting a sontag for a friend who dresses in period costume and plays the mountain dulcimer with a dulcimer group here in the Brazos Valley of Texas...and I'm about to start working with residents of an independent living community to knit and crochet scarves (mufflers) for the 2016 Texas Special Olympics project...sounds like I may be teaching some of the residents how to knit or crochet as well!


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm starting one of my crossword puzzle afghans for the anniversary of my Landlords. It will be Orange and Black, Oregon State University colors, as they are huge fans. Also working on stocking caps in team colors for the fall season and finishing up about 20 raggedy Anne dolls that are knitted.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Working on a Plimpelliese shawl for SIL (very ill). A baby dress, hat and owlie sac. Have pattern and yarn ready for a short neck shawl for DGD. Also hope to make a sweater for new GGBabe due in Sept. I have done really well at using up some yarn, but unfortunately had to buy more when I heard about our 1st GG (male), have 2 GGs (girls) I think I am in for some fun!!

Fiona. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio State hats for my brother who is dying of lung cancer and one for his wife.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

cakes said:


> I am working on my 2 hour Jazz Appreciation program, choosing the 28 compositions that i will present, along with the morning tea goodies for coffee break.


I want to come, whine......!
I am doing wips and looks like I will for many hours! Trying to get more in the box for the week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JillF said:


> Ohio State hats for my brother who is dying of lung cancer and one for his wife.


So sorry to hear that. But it can help take one's mind off things when the hands are busy.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> I am working on a toddler sweater in black and a variegated yarn I call "rainbow barf."


Love that color name!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Summer lace top.This one was a bear for me to knit.Had to 
frog it a couple of times before I noticed the problem was in row 13.One stitch was omitted,but now I can finish it.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

An afghan for charity in miscellaneous blues and greens from The Stash (single crochet, round and round the rectangle, 'til it's big enough), bathroom mats (knit) for son and d-i-l, another charity afghan to sew together, a prayer shawl, a baby blanket. Never mind the UFOs.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Im close to finishing the Alan Dart chimney sweep cat sitting on a horse-shoe for my Nephew's wedding on the 29th of this month, a very easy knit but I hate sewing up, so that has been put off until it has to be done!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Another shawl for another wedding at the end of this month. Making and sewing on buttons for four baby sweaters.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm working on a Crochet Tablecloth and trying to get a Cross Stitch Project finished!
Also started a Lily Pond Crochet Afghan but it is much too warm to knit now!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I am working on two different Baby Buddy Comfort Blankies- one bear, the other a lamb. Also, putting together a bunny which I now have to redo the nose and mouth on her. In between working on crocheted potholders.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I am taking a break from knitting...and I am crocheting a granny square afghan. So quick and mindless!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been knitting/frogging a sweater for some time now, using
Juniper Moon Farm's Zooey, a cotton/linen mix... can't find the right gauge, keep changing needles each time. Have tried metal, knitpicks wood, marblz acrylic and am now trying bamboo. Yarn has split and looks like packaging twine right now, quite disgusted! Two other women at our LYS are using the same yarn, with FABULOUS results on their sweaters!!!
DL, teach me patience~


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

1. My daughter's sister-in-law is having twin girls in June, so I'm halfway through the first of two baby blankets (pink feather & fan) ... I already have the pattern and yarn for the second one (pale purple).

2. Started two pair watermelon socks (fun fun fun!!) ~ started two pair because I like to do my socks side by side (toe of one, then toe of the other; foot of one, then foot of the other, etc.), except the two balls of yarn don't match, so I'm working on both pair at the same time, one sock at a time!

3. A Drops sweater.

4. A butterfly blanket for Mom (lots of cables and charts ... super slow going).

5. A rainbow blanket for my daughter-in-law (for Christmas).

6. A scarf for my husband, made from the leftover yarn from his sweater late last year (no rush ~ won't be wearing it in Phoenix for several months).

It feels like I'm forgetting something. 

It's all I can do to not start any new projects ... such as I'm very eager to learn double knitting. LOL


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I amworking on a cardigan for myself and a pram blanket for a customer


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

knitting a blanket to give away.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Sophie's Universe CAL. Here's a link to my ravelry page if you want to see it.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Joaniebeadgood/sophies-universe-cal


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I am knitting a baby blanket and crocheting a baby blanket both for my future great grandchildren that I hope some day to have. My grandsons both are engaged and will probable stay that way for a number of years no one seems in a hurry to marry.


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

I just finished a baby sweater & cap for new great grandbaby girl due in 3 weeks. Now I am knitting prayer shawl # 63 --been making them for many years. Most of them go to the prayer shawl ministries in churches.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm trying to get the inspiration to sew together a sweater I knitted for a great grandson.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

cakes said:


> I am working on my 2 hour Jazz Appreciation program, choosing the 28 compositions that i will present, along with the morning tea goodies for coffee break.


http://www.eurythmics-ultimate.com/blog/2015/04/30/watch-annie-lennox-and-herbie-hancock-perform-i-covered-the-waterfront-and-i-put-a-spell-on-you-at-the-international-jazz-day-in-paris/


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I just finished one fingerless glove and have yet to start the right hand. I am going to try a different pattern for the second glove. Sock yarn. Knit

I have about 3" of garter-stitch cuff left on the sleeve of my Margot top-down sweater that I started over a year ago. I hope to finish it this week. Knit

I have 7.5 rows of outside edging on my afghan to finish. It is large and I only do about 1/2 row a day, so will be about a week until I post. Crochet


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> I have started a twiddle mitt following a KP posting a few days ago.


These are a curious item! Do you follow a particular pattern? I see from Google Images that these are for adults, but I think a small one would be good for children in car seats and strollers.


----------



## Tracieo (Apr 15, 2013)

Currently working on 12" squares to turn into buddy blankets for pregnant friends of my daughters.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

A sweater...all finished except the blocking and sewing up. Don't feel like doing it today, caught a cold, and not sure how the thing is going to turn out.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> Mother's Day gift for Mom who is 97 - Knitting fast!


My Mom is "only" 83, but she has requested new bed socks since the ones I made for her a couple of Christmases back have gone m.i.a. So I'm waiting for her choice of yarn to arrive, and then that will be the Mother's Day project rush order! Meanwhile, I have a cable and lace scarf under way for my SIL, a peacoat for myself, a baby hat for when I don't want to think about what I'm knitting, and a bath mitt for DH, all on the needles, with three other WIP lurking. I like variety, but I probably shouldn't cast on anything else for a while! Oh! And a beaded purse to match a Cosette Wrap that I just finished and blocked a few days ago. When I have the set done, I'll have to post a pic.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

theresagsolet said:


> I am working on a bedtime story baby blanket


I would like to know or see the pattern. Can you post the name/link?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Two pair of socks, and a short-sleeved summer cardi (almost done).


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I have 4 projects going: The first is a remake of a dress into a skirt, because my granddaughter, Paulina's, head was to big for it. Its ruffled, but doesn't like as nice as the dress did. I have to block and sew a tank top for me. I'm knitting a cuff to cuff short sleeve sweater for me, and finally, I hoodie with blocks of color for my new grandbaby arriving in July. They are all in a phase I hate working on.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> I would like to know or see the pattern. Can you post the name/link?


I think I'd like to see that also, just the name of the book and where you got it (and a picture of you could.
Thank you


----------



## Bignannyjoan (Mar 12, 2015)

More pompom blankets.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

jnncmsh91 said:


> I am working on a dachshund dish/prayer towel for my step mother, an angel dish/prayer towel for my mother and have started a garter rib stitch for baby boy blanket....Having a blast!


I would love to see the dachshund dish/prayer towel, and where did you get the pattern? I have 4 dachshies, so anything dachshund catches my interest.
Thank you


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I am working on a granny square afghan for one of my nieces, then have at least 3 more I would like to do for other family members


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Just finishing up a tea cosy for my son-in-law. (The only family member who drinks tea). This one looks like an owl. The next one will be a large strawberry.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations! And are you a Marriage Celebrant?


I will be married 45 yrs next month, and still going strong. I was married on the day after I graduated high school. My husband is retiring from teaching this June, and will work as a substitute teacher in coming years, until it's time for me to retire. Then maybe he'll completely retire. I have 2 yrs 11 mos, and 20 days till I give my notice (but who's counting LOL)


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

longtimeknitter said:


> I would love to see the dachshund dish/prayer towel, and where did you get the pattern? I have 4 dachshies, so anything dachshund catches my interest.
> Thank you


I used to have one dachsie and she was the QUEEN OF THE WORLD. How do you ever manage to keep 4 royalty happy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

longtimeknitter said:


> I will be married 45 yrs next month, and still going strong. I was married on the day after I graduated high school. My husband is retiring from teaching this June, and will work as a substitute teacher in coming years, until it's time for me to retire. Then maybe he'll completely retire. I have 2 yrs 11 mos, and 20 days till I give my notice (but who's counting LOL)


I must have misunderstood- here a Marriage Celebrant is the one who conducts the wedding ceremony.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I just finished a shawlette last night and have a neckerchief/cowl to finish and a pair of socks for me all OTN.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm working on the Color Affection Shawl in Patons Silk Bamboo.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I just finished the poncho vest, in two sizes- one for my 2yr. GD, and one for my 9yr. GD (but this one came out so big that it might fit her mama instead!), and started another All-In-One sweater for the 2yr. GD, who has outgrown the first two that I made for her.
Mama loves this style, so I am SO glad that there are bigger and bigger sizes! lol


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm knitting a top down , jumper on circular needles, with some bargain wool Not done top down before. Rather think it's going to come out a bit baggy looking . I'll post a picture when it's finished.


----------



## Gramames (Apr 25, 2015)

I am crocheting an afghan for my gr. grandson who is graduating from college. It is in his school colors. Then I will make a kitchen set for his new apartment. Dishtowel, potholders and dish cloth.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

A "glitten" to go with a hat and scarf I recently (almost) finished. Have run into a snag and need advice, but that will have to wait until I return from my afternoon oncology appt. 3 1/2 years ok so far. 'Ray! TTYL


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Carole, just a thought .. what if you made a couple of those little enclosed beds for cats, you know the kind with just a round hole for them to climb through like a little cocoon? That might help to preserve their body heat around them.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I am working on a black shawl for myself a topsy turvy Cinderella doll for my friends granddaughter for Christmas and a monkey that came as a free kit with my knitting magazine


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I am working on a black shawl for myself a topsy turvy Cinderella doll for my friends granddaughter for Christmas and a monkey that came as a free kit with my knitting magazine


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

A couple of hat/scarf/glove sets for sale and for samples for my knitting classes and some accessories for American Girl Dolls.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished a cold /hot pack to send to my SIL April with the C2C I finished last week.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336217-1.html#7296436


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I just finished a shawl for my cousin's birthday, started a sweater and hat for great grand nephew due in 3 weeks, and working on a Roundabout sweater and one piece bed wrap for myself. The last two get monotous so work on smaller projects at same time.


----------



## GentlyFeral (Mar 22, 2015)

My next two projects are still in the mental-design stage, but I'm about to begin swatching:

-- a pair of purple socks, worked flat on my standard-gauge knitting machine. I need to do some swatching, though, because the seam and grafting were hilariously bad on my last pair. I'm going to do some swatching to see if this seam idea from Heidi's Knitting Room will work: http://heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm









I'm making these in Sock-Ease yarn, color Grape Soda.

-- Then, on my bulky machine, I'm going to make a four-rectangle sweater, probably Klaralund-ish: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/klaralund









... but for decoration, I'm inspired by the Random Fair Isle sweater, which is actually itty bitty intarsia. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-fairisle-sweater








I'm using Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Superwash. The main color is Coal, with bits of Marina, Rouge and Mineral Heather.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Working on a sweater for my friend, a caplet for her mother,
the 1898 hat, baby clothes for a friend at Church who's 
expecting in July, and a bandage for the D.O.V.E. foundation
for people with leprosy. Have 2 pair of socks that have
been put back in order to get the rest done.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm making a frog for my GD. She loves frogs, but I couldn't find a frog pattern that I liked. So I'm making up my own. It had to go on hold for a couple of weeks when I got sick. Right now, I'm able to get about 2 rows done a day.


----------



## pumpkin42 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am currently working on chemo hats. The beauty salon I've been going to for the last twenty years closes its doors once a month for Beautiful You by Profile, a non profit that services cancer patients. On that day, they can make appointments for any services free of charge. The program will be a year old next month. I was surprised to find out that they had no hats to give out I've also been making cowls that will be given out next Oct/Nov. Each client leaves with a gift bag and fresh flowers (donated by a local florist). Pam has even hired someone to call and see how they are doing and if they need anything such as rides to appointments etc. It's a wonderful program. Check out their website/Facebook page.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

I was knitting a cardigan with a lace pattern for my grand daughter in Adelaide but I have ripped it out so many times I have given up. I'm now doing her 1 with a mix of cable and rib patterning.I can do Aran patterns in my sleep. I used to knit for a few shops years ago and 1 of them was exclusively Aran jumpers and cardigans. I am lucky when I knit because everything comes out the right size. When I knit jumpers for my 5 older grandsons who are 9,8,7,5 and nearly 5 I pick the middle one to knit first. when I have some of the back done I measure and if it is knitting too big or too small then I know which size to knit for the rest of the boys.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Several cowls, a scarf and a shawl in some special yarns as gifts for friends who are hosting us in China for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jbomm (Sep 13, 2012)

I am crocheting 3rd ripple baby afghan this year!
Also have a WIP of an afghan for nephew's wedding gift ( wedding was last December!) It's granny squares, made intop heart motif - 64 squares each! I am SO tired of granny squares! Hopefully I finish before 1st anniversary.
My avatar is a baby sweater I made from my stash. will give it to my daughter if she has a girl! The baby is due today - unknown gender! This will be my first grandchild!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

All kinds of baby items. My good friend's daughter is having a little girl in mid June. So, my knitting needles and crochet hooks have been very busy lately. I love making baby items.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm working on two afghans, one from a kit I ordered from Mary Maxim called "Water Lily Reflections" and then one with the Dallas Cowbow's Name and star symbol. The first one is for me and the second is for my daughter for Christmas. She's a big "Dallas Cowboys" fan. It is truly a boring pattern, all done in single crochet. I think it says there are approximately 50,000 stitches. Good thing I'm going to have plenty of time this summer recuperating from the surgery on my feet.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

An afghan for my granddaughter and summer sweater for me, all put on the back burner when we went on Easter break vacation, and now busy playing with my new furr baby Smokey and waiting patiently for my Scotty to realize he is here to stay so they might as well be friends. There hasn't been any hissing or growling for a while so they are getting closer!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Working on the Lion Brands Lover's knot afghan for a wedding present. Of course, I promised it to them by the time their eldest reached college! They've been married about 2 yrs. Almost done


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Working on my first pair of socks at my LYS. Learning a lot.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm working on a sweater set with blanket for my niece, baby is due in August. Also, I'm working on a christening gown, just because. and a sweater for my GD.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I am knitting the circular Polkadot sweater/coat in size 4. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/polkadot


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

I started a Baby Dumpling.....coming along good so far...body----done ; hair---- done ( not realizing I chose a pelt yarn...really thick ) arms -----made but not stuffed yet...working on the onesie...His name will be Charlie !


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I am working on a EZ February Baby Jacket for my 10 month old GS. Trying to knit it without seams...I'm finishing the body and I will try to knit the sleeves in the round.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> I had what I thought was an unusual request from a lady I have never met. She asked if I could make two cardigans for her 14 month old daughter. She said the little girl is very petite and only in 9-12 month size. All ok, but she asked for one cardigan in black and one in purple. I thought black a strange colour for such a little girl, but there you go, no accounting for people's taste. I am in the process of knitting the black one, but, although I'm finding the black quite easy, I'm not enjoying it. I'm just about half way through and can't wait to get it finished and get back to lighter colours. I have other projects in progress, but feel I must get this black out of the way.


Would love to see a photo of the cardigans when you're finished


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I am working on not going crazy!!!! I have so many projects going I never know which one I should be working on. Just call me nutty. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MAM136 (Feb 9, 2013)

A prayer shawl for my friend in crochet with Heartland yarn in a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I am crocheting this round vest from a free pattern of Red heart.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/round-about-cropped-cardi---circular-shrug

It should be a piece of cake, but the written instructions describe the increases by words. When I got to the second half, I startd to put stitch markers every where the increases start but even so it is not easy to follow. A better drawing showing the areas of increase would be much nicer. I had some leftover good yarn to use up, so I am still on it, but I did not like this pattern as an easy to follow project.

I printed the corrections version right now hoping that will be nicer to use.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10476.html


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish I could say I'm working on things as fancy as some of y'all. However, I am kinda proud of what I am working on. I'm making a reversible "Ocean Ripple" baby blanket (the pattern is on Bernat). I'm making it with white and the top and bottom, and four shades of blue in between, graduated from lightest to darkest. 

Also I'm working on a "Shark's Tooth" scarf (on AllFreeKnitting.com) in rainbow pastels. Plus I'm working on a one-piece short-sleeve sweater that folds over at the shoulders. I'm using an idea from the same website, but I changed the stitch and size of neckline and sleeves. I'm sorta designing it as I go.

I guess the reason I'm kinda proud of these items is that I finally got brave enough to try lace and designing something of my own (even though these items now seem fairly simple to me). I was a very timid knitter, but I'm finally trying some new stuff. :wink:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

A layette for a baby. Finished the receiving blanket, the sweater, hat and booties....now working on the long Baptismal gown.

Parents not revealing baby's gender...so have left spaces to thread the proper color of ribbon.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

You GO, farmkiti!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I am working on a jumper for myself and found a nice baby shawl pattern which is a knitted shell pattern that I do when I want to do little bits. The shell pattern only starts with 31 sts and ends with 3. There is no sewing up, just picking up the sts on the sides. A bit like mitred squares.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Also working on another knitted lace bookmark. lol.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Am knitting a baby afghan, have a baby sweater started, working on a lightweight poncho for myself and a cast-aside sweater vest. Now I just have to find a baby!!!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Katsch, this will be lovely when finished,

Will you share your pattern source?


----------



## patinthehat (Apr 25, 2014)

Shawl in blue, lace on the bottom edge, then increasing rows of seed st to make crescent.Might sell this to the tourists if I can get it done in time. Double knit gloves for my DD - she has large hands and long fingers, so I can make it her size, but in fine sock yarn it is taking a while. Always have knit crowns for the kiddlings at church to play in/take home. Need to check the fit on my DH's sweater - front and back mostly done but thinking I will need to rip back some and rework. Next will be to work on another shawl, mostly done, needs edging,then reknit some socks for me that I made some major mistakes on; maybe some hemp wash cloths, a cup cozy from yarn I spun (will I dye it first? Hmm). TTTTTTh-a-a-a-t-t-t-t-t-sss aaa-lll, folks!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am working on a summer top Found the pattern at red heart, and a scarf.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Hats in Bendigo Murano for friends and possibly myself when I finish everyone else's. A cardi for myself in Patons Inca and about to start more baby clothing


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I always have a chemo cap on my needles in my little carry around bag. Am also working on a pretty pair of variegated green socks. Am nearly through with a doll. I'm not sure what I will do with it as there are no little girls in the family but I just liked the looks of it. I also decided to crochet some granny squares out of odds and ends of yarn and have a stack of them done that I add to once in awhile. Will eventually put them together for a lap robe or afghan.


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

Crochet blankets for babies at local hospitals ..doing granny stripes pattern to use up some stash


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

hats for homeless, lap robes for veterans and small bags for personal items for homeless goal is 35 hats, 15 lap robes, and 20 bags by Dec 1, 2015


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

PatchesPatches said:


> You GO, farmkiti!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I am knitting the little cardigan with bobbles on. The pattern says to place bobbles where ever you like, First I tried placing them in selected spots, didn't like them. Now I am just putting them wherever, but they are in different colour to the main knitting. But now I have loops at the back of the main bit, so I have cut so that the bobble is shall I say free standing, but now what do I do with the bits of yarn. Should I just knot them and thread them through. 

Di


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I am knitting DH a sweater in blue wool and 3/4 done. I am looking forward to knitting with a different color next, maybe a nice variegated yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dribla said:


> I am knitting the little cardigan with bobbles on. The pattern says to place bobbles where ever you like, First I tried placing them in selected spots, didn't like them. Now I am just putting them wherever, but they are in different colour to the main knitting. But now I have loops at the back of the main bit, so I have cut so that the bobble is shall I say free standing, but now what do I do with the bits of yarn. Should I just knot them and thread them through.
> 
> Di


Do you have a photo of what you have? Sounds as though knotting may be necessary. Would the yarn then nestle inside each bobble?


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm working on a 3ply shawl for my daughter's baby (due November), a cardigan for said baby, a navy blue aran cardigan for my husband and food for our Alice in Wonderland event at work. So, busy, busy


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

nitnurse said:


> What is everyone else working on??


Too many things -- and I just pulled out 4 other things to start as new projects. Good thing I am retired!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am crocheting the edging on a baby blanket for a friend. Don't know what's next. Probably will continue making donation hats.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I have 5 sweaters waiting for finishinf(sewing together) and one more on the machine. Then there is the one I am hand knitting. It is silk and ramie in a raspberry color.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

finished a corner-to-corner afghan in shaded teal and white. working on another pattern stitch afghan in mint green. the texture looks pretty neat.

the kitty blankets is a good idea. I don't have much for leftover yarn but I did get one kitty blanket done for a shelter not far from where my sister lives. they send the blankets home with the cats so they have something familiar to help them adjust to their new environment. hope to have several made up by the end of summer. (I make them in wild colors.)


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am working on dryer balls with some 100% yarn that I almost donated.

I am filling them with fleece from my daughters sheep, and if I say so myself they are looking very good  

They are quick, and easy to carry along on trips.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a lace scarf for my MIL on straight needles. Several dishcloth's just finished, and one on the needles. Two baby blankets going. I also have a hat for the grand, almost finished. I like to knit different things, but I do finish the projects.. lol
These are all to be given away.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

To busy enjoying my life to be sitting knitting. Am about to enjoy another day in the sun with our caravan cub friends.
The only real thing we work on is 'how much talking we can do in one day'!!!


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> Am about to enjoy another day in the sun


Hi, would you mind sending some of that sun shine down south?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I missed the deadline for my husband's birthday socks 
I want to knit a nice lace shawl next, probably the Gallatin one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gallatin-scarf


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

Dishcloths for teacher appreciation gifts, grandma's favorite pattern.


----------



## Lynnruth (Feb 21, 2011)

new member from CT. Working with a wonderful group of ladies and we are making hats, scarves and mittens for children and adults for Person to Person a local group that helps folks who are having a bit of a hard time. Our finished products will be given to them around the thanksgiving/Christmas holidays.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Trying to finish the bind off of EZ pi shawl "camping", an afghan, "daylily" and "lotus blossom" socks for the sister who can actually wear socks, and preparing to start one of 3 more shawl for me. Seashells on the sand in a soft turquoise that matches a floral pattern in a skirt. That's about it!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Mystery kal at my LYS, socks for youngest granddaughter, socks for ME & more projects waiting to be started....


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Just found a pattern for a wine cozy and it is working up very well. My Aunt & my mother had a yarn shop when I was a teenager and since that was many years ago, many things have changed. Argyle socks with a beer stein on the side with angora yarn for the foam was a very popular sock in the middle 50's.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is the result of my conversion of a baby 'wattle' hat to a 4-6 cup tea cosy. I am reasonably pleased with the outcome but will make a few adjustments if/when I make it again.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Either way you use it it is so cute.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I do think it is clever, though!


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

I am working on two baby sweaters - one boy and one girl. Hope to finish them soon. I am not as quick as most of you!


nitnurse said:


> I finished the socks I was knitting for my DH's birthday just in time. He wore them on the day and was pleased with them. Today, I went to my volunteering at the local animal shelter cattery. We are coming into winter. The kitties have heat packs that are warmed in the microwave for overnight as there is no heating there even though they are inside, it does get cold. I noticed in one of the cat beds was a knitted blanket. I decided to dig out some yarn I bought a couple of years ago and decided I did not like (it was an acrylic yarn from Lincraft in denim blue). I started knitting a kitty blanket with it today. I have several balls of this stuff which I almost donated to charity a while back, so I might even get more than one blanket out of it. What is everyone else working on??


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Right now I am working on an afghan. Its 250 rows of tunisian crochet and I have 75 rows left to do. It is going to be a blanket of the Boston Bruins for someone who requested it.


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

About 50 years ago, I knitted a lot of squares and my mother put them together into a blanket that I put on the back of our couch. My 3 or 4 year old son found a pair of scissors, Need I say more.I just finished a lacy wine bottle cover thing this afternoon. Haven't sewn it up yet. Will try to get a picture of it to share. Maybe not till Monday as I have to work tomorrow at the playhouse, we are doing an Elvis thing. ALL SHOOK UP.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I have put a picture of the cardigan I am knitting on this forum titled pattern help required. 

Not sure how to add things to this topic. Sorry

Di


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dribla said:


> I have put a picture of the cardigan I am knitting on this forum titled pattern help required.
> 
> Not sure how to add things to this topic. Sorry
> 
> Di


Hit 'reply' or 'quote reply' below it says:
File/picture attachments:
hit Browse and your computer should guide you through- if you try to 'preview' you will lose them (the attachments) and have to start over. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2015/4/26/thumb-1430021584431-knitting_pattern_0001.jpg

Ok this is what I am working on but am really unsure about the bobbles. I have worked one and then cut it off with a long thread to sew through, I did try and do it like fairaisle but it didn't work. HELP

Di


----------



## Sunitawahi (Nov 6, 2013)

Working on baby wrap arounds for charity. Need to make about 12 of them before winters... Fingers crossed...


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ultra Pima Rose Trellis Shawl Vest by Cascade Yarns 
It is a free pattern. 
I would post a picture of the one I finished but I am not sure on how I do it from my phone to the computer. I have a new computer and have Windows 8 which I am not sure I like yet. I need to get use to it and its different ways. I went from XP to 8. I had a dinosaur. But I knew how to maneuver it.


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Finished Wine Cozy, but don't have a wine bottle right now. So 
maybe should have made it a little longer, or maybe buy a small bottle of wine.
Well isn't that sideways picture interesting.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am finishing a tunic (Ply List Sweater) that was featured in
Knit.Purl (Fall/Winter 2014). I am using Village Yarn Bahama
Cotton in green and coral and in seed stitch throughout. I had
no idea how it would look but I am more than happy about
the finished product. Now to weave in the yarn ends!


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Last Summer my boss (male, mid 30s) asked me to teach him to crochet. Another colleague decided she wanted to learn too so while they were galloping along with their granny squares I started an afghan using all my random colours to make circles then squared them up with black. I've got far too many now for 1 afghan so am going to split them into 2 groups. About 10 more to do then need to choose my joining method. Also just finished a sweet garter stitch baby jacket in shaded pink & white. Btw, the girl got bored but my boss is the amigurumi king!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

A braided, crocheted blanket ... a small one to be use as a large doll blanket, lovie, or in an infant car seat


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> Last Summer my boss (male, mid 30s) asked me to teach him to crochet. Another colleague decided she wanted to learn too so while they were galloping along with their granny squares I started an afghan using all my random colours to make circles then squared them up with black. I've got far too many now for 1 afghan so am going to split them into 2 groups. About 10 more to do then need to choose my joining method. Also just finished a sweet garter stitch baby jacket in shaded pink & white. Btw, the girl got bored but my boss is the amigurumi king!


I love it! My brother is a devoted crochet man.


----------

